# Classical music, the Strauss family, and Ragtime



## JohannesBrahms (Apr 22, 2013)

I have a question for y'all. The Strauss family has become well known for their many waltzes and other forms of dance music. They are considered to be within the realm of classical music. So, my question for y'all is this: could ragtime be considered a form of classical? I been reading more about it and it seems that it was used as dance music. In other words, could Scott Joplin, Joseph Lamb, and Eubie Blake be considered the American version of the Strauss family?


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

Maybe if the Americans initiate a tradition of a New Year's Day concert seen throughout the world at which the patrons don't dance.


----------

